# Does civvy experience count?



## JBHeli (24 Aug 2015)

Hey all,

First of all, first post so yay! 

Ill dive right in!

I have put my papers in for a Traffic Tech position, with the hopes of getting on a loadmasters course waaaay down the line. I have been working in aviation civvy side for almost 8 years, In a variety or roles, and location (foreign and domestic). Everything from ramp agent, to operations coordinator to loadmaster. From Victoria BC to Jalalabad Afghanistan. 

My question is, does civilian experience count or matter at all in initial recruitment and eventually in loadmaster course selection? No one at CFRC has been able to give me any straight answers. I was expecting this. Not my first time in the system, I was an Army reservist in the mid 2000's. 

Can anyone out there toss me a knowledgeable semi straight answer? 

Cheers!


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Aug 2015)

Welcome.  Your question is best asked to a Recruiter as they are best qualified to tell you what pre-requisites exist or previous experience may influence with regards to a specific trade.  Since loadmaster employment will happen down the road from initial service as a Traffic Tech, there may not be an immediate answer to your question.  The recruiter will know best and can advise accordingly.

Regards
G2G


----------



## DAA (25 Aug 2015)

JBHeli said:
			
		

> I have put my papers in for a Traffic Tech position, with the hopes of getting on a loadmasters course waaaay down the line. I have been working in aviation civvy side for almost 8 years, In a variety or roles, and location (foreign and domestic). Everything from ramp agent, to operations coordinator to loadmaster. From Victoria BC to Jalalabad Afghanistan.
> 
> My question is, does civilian experience count or matter at all in initial recruitment and eventually in loadmaster course selection? No one at CFRC has been able to give me any straight answers. I was expecting this. Not my first time in the system, I was an Army reservist in the mid 2000's.



You're going to need to put together a comprehensive CV/Resume, along with any "certificates" of qualification or indications of formal training whilst you were doing this kind of work and then ask your CFRC to have a PLAR initiated.

In some instances, civilian experience might count but without some form of formal recognition, you're pretty much SOL.


----------

